# Basic power management for radeon (dynpm)



## antreas_32 (Sep 1, 2017)

How i enable dynpm on freeBSD 11.1 
I have the latest xorg
I have the latest xf86-video-ati driver
My ui is kde
I find this tread but i cant find this option
hw.dri.0.power_method
hw.dri.0.power_method: profile
Can someone tell me how to activate it?
My GPU is running very hot Firepro V7900

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-x11/2016-March/017355.html


----------



## uzsolt (Sep 10, 2017)

As I know there isn't power management (radeon cards). See PR 194966 and FreeBSDwiki/Graphics:



> Radeon video cards:
> 
> AGP cards not supported before FreeBSD 10-CURRENT
> Features not yet working/implemented:
> ...



The hit on mailing list describes you should apply the patch. Did you apply and rebuild?


----------



## antreas_32 (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes i also notice that  i dont know how to apply the patch or has been applied  thats why i post here,I m trying maybe i find something, I use FreeBSD on servers mostly as for Desktop is secondary hobbyist i think there is something to do with the kernel module parameter maybe a simple command on loader.conf  and load some kind of firmware can fix the problem
on linux its this
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQyNDE


----------



## uzsolt (Sep 12, 2017)

antreas_32 said:


> i dont know how to apply the patch or has been applied


You should download the FreeBSD's source (if you don't have in /usr/src) and extract it. After it you should download the patch.
After it:

```
cd /usr/src
patch -Np1 < /where/the/patch/located/radeon-pm-profile.diff
make buildworld
```
Maybe you haven't to `make buildworld` and it's enough to build the radeon module - I did it (`make buildworld`) only one time, several years ago. Maybe you want to read 23.5. Updating FreeBSD from Source section.


----------



## antreas_32 (Sep 14, 2017)

ok i check it out


----------



## antreas_32 (Sep 19, 2017)

Seems that the DragonflyBSD version  is doing well in graphic cards it is sync with linux 3.18 i still testing..


----------

